# Gaggia Titanium - Frozen on rinse



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm in the middle of an email conversation with a chap who has a fault with a Gaggia titanium. The machine is stuck on the rinse cycle. He has: Removed and cleaned the brew unit, removed all the hoses and cleaned them, removed the flow meter and cleaned it.

I'm guessing that something is telling the machine it needs a clean. My experience of bean to cup is mainly with Jura (commercial and domestic) & Solis (along with La Cimbali/Faema commercial) and when they stick on a clean mode its usually because it's not completeing the clean program to the pre-defined settings. I.e. If a clean cycle takes too long due to scale then it will ask for a clean again.

Hopefully he'll send me the machine to have a look at and I'm sure I'll be a ble to sort it. Getting the machine on the bench, generally speaking the fault is pretty obvious.

In the meantime, has anyone experienced this before????

Cheers

Lee


----------



## paolo (Jun 17, 2011)

Did you find a solution to this?

I'm having the same problem, nearly 2 hours of rinsing and numerous refills of the water tank and it still won't stop.


----------



## Honda Z50M (Oct 19, 2020)

Too late for this thread but for future reference if machine is frozen on rinsing screen even after turning off and on with nothing happening check water pump (taking great care check voltage to pump whilst rinsing screen is showing, if it has power and is not running replace pump).

The machine will not come out of rinse mode until a rinse has completed.

You will also find the brew group stuck whilst in rinse mode, this can be reset to neutral position with the machine in test mode (to enter test mode power on whilst pressing long coffee and hot water buttons (I think) then (again I think) when in test mode press middle coffee button and the should hear the brew group moving until it stops, which should be the neutral position. Note when turning machine back on in rinse cycle it will return to the rinse position.

Tom


----------

